# FMJ installieren - aber wie?



## tom198 (19. Jun 2009)

Hallo,
ich wollte mal fragen, wie genau man diese FMJ-Erweiterung unter Windows installiert. Bis jetzt habe ich mit dem richtigen JMF "gearbeitet", da war ein Installer dabei. Habe dies nun deinstalliert, bekomme aber FMJ nicht in mein System integriert. Die Doku auf der Webseite oder die ReadMe geben diesbezüglich leider wenig her...
Wäre schön, wenn da jemand kurz helfen könnte.
Vielen Dank schonmal, der thomas


----------



## Loki (11. Jul 2009)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Im Allgemeinen entpackst du den Inhalt in ein Verzeichnis und setzt die CLASSPATH Variable. Dann lassen sich die Programme übersetzen.
Nur bekomme ich unter Windows(Vista) dann abstruse Fehlermeldungen beim starten der Anwendung.  Nebenbei die vorkompil. Samples funktionieren. Meine Vorgehensweise sah wie folgt aus:
1. FMJDIR definiert
2. CLASSPATH mit FMJDIR

Es gibt eine "Problemseite"(Troubleshooting - FMJ) für FMJ, die hat bis jetzt keinerlei Verbesserung gebracht. Mein Problem ist auch noch, das ich nur die JAVA Methoden benutzen kann - also nix mit Wrapper oder native Implementierungen. Also kein FFMPEG-, VLC-, DirectShow-Wrapper etc.  




> C:\tmp>java MediaTest
> 11.07.2009 11:08:26 net.sf.fmj.utility.Registry <init>
> WARNUNG: Problem loading JMF registry: org/jdom/JDOMException.  Using defaults.
> 11.07.2009 11:08:26 net.sf.fmj.ds.media.content.unknown.Handler setSource
> ...



Kleiner Zusatz, wenn man den Pfad für jdshow in PATH hinzufügt bekommt man diese tolle Meldung:


> 11.07.2009 11:42:04 net.sf.fmj.utility.Registry <init>
> WARNUNG: Problem loading JMF registry: org/jdom/JDOMException.  Using defaults.
> 11.07.2009 11:42:04 net.sf.fmj.ds.media.content.unknown.Handler setSource
> INFO: Path: C:\Users\darktrym\Documents\samplemedia\attention.wav
> ...


----------



## tom198 (11. Jul 2009)

Loki hat gesagt.:


> Im Allgemeinen entpackst du den Inhalt in ein Verzeichnis und setzt die CLASSPATH Variable. Dann lassen sich die Programme übersetzen.


So habe ich das dann letztendlich zum Testen auch gemacht. Die "fmjstudio.bat" kann man ja wunderbar für die eigenen Zwecke anpassen, dann läd der halt bei jedem Programmstart den richtigen Classpath.
Aber nachdem es bei mir dann immernoch nicht möglich war einen Player zum playen zu überreden, weil immer irgend ein "jdshow"-Fehler auftrat, welcher sich auch trotz  der tollen Dokumentation (*ironie*) nicht beheben ließ, habe ich die Sache mit FMJ aufgegeben.
Prinzipiell finde ich ja so freie Softwareprojekte super, aber wenn die dann nur unter Linux laufen und/oder eine Dokumentation praktisch nicht vorhanden ist, kann ich damit einfach nix anfangen.
in diesm Sinne, der thomas


----------



## Loki (11. Jul 2009)

Ich habe bis jetzt 2,5 Tage damit verschwendet. Fazit: Eine brauchbare Installations- Konfigurationsanleitung habe ich nicht gefunden. Häufig ist das Material veraltet/fehlerhaft/spez. .Vielleicht funktioniert der Code unter Linux und mit dem GStreamer Wrapper besser - das nützt mir aber nicht viel.

Es scheint auch so zu sein, dass das sich heute(wohl auch schon 2004) keiner mehr antun will. Nunja mit JavaFX soll Multimedia  besser und einfacher funktionieren.


----------

